# Itsy Bitsy Haul



## red (Jun 29, 2007)

Mac e/s Crimsonette (left) & Mac Pro Line e/s Deep Damson







swatch:

Mac e/s Deep Damson (left) vs. Mac e/s Crimsonette (right)











Took me a while to get a hold of the Crimsonette, but $25 later, it's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also got the Mac e/s in the Vex (not the best of photos)





a big fat 5gm jar of Mac piggy Rose Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Mac e/s Li'Lily (I think its from the Lustrevision Collection)





Mac e/s Saturnal & Cosmic (Moonbathe Collection, I screwed up the boxes)





Ok I lied, its wasn't that itsy bitsy


----------



## Moppit (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 30, 2007)

Great haul!  Thanks for the Deep Damson swatch.  I know I have to have this shadow now.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thanks for the swatch, I guess I'm going to pass on Deep Damson since I already have Crimsonette and Sketch e/s and I rarely use those


----------



## red (Jun 30, 2007)

I forgot a little something here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yesterday on my way home I stopped at the Company Store and picked up some things "just because" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mac Studio Finish Matte Foundation NC20 (great stuff, not sure they make it anymore) $13.75

Mac Prep+Prime eye base in Light $10.50


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 11, 2007)

Li'Lily was the very first mac product i bought. i love it!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice haul! Enjoy!


----------



## Devon (Jul 12, 2007)

Great haul!


----------



## red (Jul 13, 2007)

NARS "SWING"


----------



## red (Jul 13, 2007)

URBAN DECAY "URB"


----------



## SweetConcoction (Jul 13, 2007)

great swatches and nice haul!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice haul.  How does Crimsonette compare to Sketch btw?


----------



## red (Aug 4, 2007)

Some late July early August acquisitions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Urban Decay e/s *BAKED*





Mac paint pot *PAINTERLY*






Chanel Nail Polish *TULIPE NOIR* (already sold out at Macys - I grabbed the last one)





My second MAC slimshine *in LONG STEM ROSE *(I finished the first)





Mac mineralized e/s* BY JUPITER*










and the piggies





Urban Decay e/s *GASH*


----------



## red (Aug 4, 2007)

I've notices some of the images are a tad large, I've modified them from my album, soon they'll be normal. Cheers!

and my motto girls


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice haul and motto.  Looks like you are seizing more than the day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the nail varnish, I have got to see if they have any left near me.


----------



## red (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Nice haul and motto.  Looks like you are seizing more than the day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the nail varnish, I have got to see if they have any left near me._

 
The rep at the Chanel counter at Macys mentioned they would be getting more. I also wanted their kohl pencil in Black Jade but it was sold out as well.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 14, 2007)

WOOOOhoooooooo!! nice continuation of hauls there - you make me wanna go shopping for stuff now


----------



## red (Aug 16, 2007)

Brand new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from Shiseido, got it at Nordstrom

Shiseido loose powder in PINK ROSE


----------



## red (Aug 17, 2007)

*MAC SNIP-SNAP PACS*


----------



## red (Aug 18, 2007)

love them jars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




these are double walled, some with a black matte lid, some have the silver lid.
they are a little more expensive than the ones you get on ebay, but well worth it. You order on sunday, they're in your mailbox on Tuesday. 






I buy them from HERE

I get the little baggies from them as well, I think they are $5 for 100. Top notch customer service, they ship priority, internationally, and as you can see, well packaged.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

Great stuff!!


----------



## red (Aug 19, 2007)

Got this a few weeks back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bobbi Brown Mini Face Blender brush


----------



## red (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing to write home about, been trying to behave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE Diamond Burgandy e/s #311
(its stunning) $20 at Sephora but well worth it










looks just like this





Mac e/s THUNDER (from Blue Storm Collection)
in the photo with mac paint MAUVISM (I think this paint is discontinued)









swatch alone and over paint





Too Faced e/s DIRT BAG





Mac paint SHIMMA




swatch of both


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Sep 7, 2007)

Those first two eyeshadows look perfect for fall! Nice haul, definitely not itsy bitsy


----------



## red (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been away for a while, but still shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shiseido cream eyeliner in brown (photo taken with the webcam as my digicam its at the hospital 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for repair)

goes on like a dream 





From the Matte2, I purchased the *SIGNED, SEALED *e/s 

MUFE refill in Espresso

Bobbi Brown eyeliner brush

this is all for now .. here I am in black & white


----------



## red (Oct 20, 2007)

Mac e/s

Suspicion (L)
Signed, Sealed (R)


----------



## red (Oct 20, 2007)

MUFE Espresso


----------



## red (Oct 20, 2007)

From McQueen 

kohl eyeliner FELINE & e/s NILE


----------



## red (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes I'm finally a proud new mommy to *Mi'Lady*





I had to get it at Nordstrom


----------



## red (Nov 9, 2007)

My second one.


----------



## red (Nov 24, 2007)

*CLINIQUE Touch Blush "01 TRUE NUDE"*










*Shu Uemura matte e/s #M860*

Swatch: on left over UDPP


----------



## red (Nov 24, 2007)

MAC Pigment *GREEN*


----------



## red (Dec 15, 2007)

Early Christmas gifts from friends far away (thanks Elisa, Daniela, Valeria)

Dior Mono e/s in SPICY BROWN
Too Faced e/s in THIEF OF HEARTS


----------



## red (Dec 15, 2007)

From the love of my life (an early Christmas gift), a goody bag of Lush products, another Mac khol Feline, and a full size piggy Quick Frost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















the Lush products were purchased in Rome, names will vary from those in the US.


----------



## red (Jan 3, 2008)

*MAKE UP FOR EVER e/s #139 Iridescent Brown Black *





*MAKE UP FOR EVER 
Poudre Brillante  
Shine on Powder #4 Pink Porcelain *
very shimmering, like "fairy dust"





*CHANEL Blue Satin nailpolish*
(I need to take a better photo -- this nailpolish is gorgeous)


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## red (Jan 4, 2008)

low budget, big color payoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prestige e/s  *Bacchus* & *Flushed*
Jordana e/s *Double Espresso*

I read on MUA that Flushed worn as a blush, is similar to Nars Orgasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used Mad Minerals eyeshadow base under swatches


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 5, 2008)

Great haul Enjoy!


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

Mac Fluidline NIGHTFISH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












an LE, got it for $10.25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Prestige Brush holder, they are sold at Pearl Paint look here


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

Duane Reade was having a sale on Milani e/s

stocked up big time on my favorite colors


----------



## red (Feb 8, 2008)

*Fafi Dolls*







*
Mac e/s N Collection DARK EDGE*




*Mac Pro e/s ROSE* + 4 pan palette




*Mac 15 pan palette for my Milani*




Took me about 1/2 hr to depot ... just a small whole in the Clover, that sucker didn't want to come out!


----------



## red (Feb 8, 2008)

Ben Nye Brush


----------



## red (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is what my new brush holder Prestige looks like with my Fafis


----------



## red (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## red (Mar 20, 2008)

Small haul from Mac Pro NY






tomorrow I'll take better pics of the piggy and post in appropriate thread

here's a quick swatch


----------



## red (Apr 3, 2008)

Mac e/s Sushi Flower
(really sweet)


----------



## red (Apr 3, 2008)

Urban Decay e/s VERT
(took shot of all the particulars in case you are only able to get it on Ebay)































a little trivia, the design on the Urban Decay pot is based on the NY "bullet" subway token
ok, I'm getting freakin' old :-D


----------



## red (Apr 3, 2008)

Mac Beauty Powder Blush "Shy Beauty"

sorry for the shadow, but I wanted to get a good shot of the gold specks


----------



## red (Apr 25, 2008)

NARS e/s *NIGHT FLIGHT*
(black with cobalt blue pearls)











swatch on left is over primer


----------



## red (Apr 25, 2008)

*Jordana INCOLOR e/s* [$1.99 each at Duane Reade]

L2R

Marigold, Sunset, Chantilly, Green Tea, Money Talks


----------



## red (Apr 25, 2008)

Mac Blushcreme Pearl Blush *BLOSSOMING*











With Mac Beauty Powder Blush SHY BEAUTY over it







Mac Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick SPF 15 *SUN UNDER*


----------



## red (Apr 25, 2008)

MAC PIGMENT *REVVED UP*


----------



## red (May 2, 2008)

My Naughty Nauticals piggies + the brush guide they sent


----------



## red (May 9, 2008)

I'm in the Mood for Love, Simple Because You're Near Me .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















CHANEL ROUGE ALLURE #38 *LUMINOUS*






CHANEL Les 4 Ombres *NYMPHEA* (U.S. version which is different in texture and *more pigmented* to the one sold in Europe)






*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME *




a girl's got to do what a girl's got to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't worry Mac, I still love ya ;-)


----------



## panda0410 (May 10, 2008)

sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great haul too!!


----------



## red (May 10, 2008)

Early this morning, while I was waiting for my coffee to brew, was checking out the mail that came yesterday, and there was this package. Caught me by surprise, as I hadn't ordered anything. Inside was this beautiful gift, I was so taken by the kindness of someone I met here on Specktra, a wonderful kind soul, I'm overwhelmed by this ... really I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love does come in little packages, and just in time too, as the first one I bought is almost finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May I present Mac sexy light little lippie *HER FANCY *(Antiquitease)












the card was lovely, thanks my friend ;-*


----------



## red (May 23, 2008)

Neo Sci-Fi e/s: *Evening Aura (Frosty Golden Peach)*& *Magnetic Fields (Black Brown with Silver Pearl)*











Solar Bits from the Solar Fields collection: *Bronzescape (clean yellow brown with gold pearl)* & *Black Ore (rich black with gold pearl) *


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 23, 2008)

aw very nice hauls!


----------



## pratbc (May 23, 2008)

Kick a$$ haul!  Not itsy bitsy AT ALL!  Enjoy your new presents!


----------



## red (May 30, 2008)

(from the Summer 2008 collection)
The 5ml J'Adore was a gift with purchase at the Dior counter at Macys)


----------



## red (May 30, 2008)

Scott Barnes e/s *BAMBOO*







on right
(on left is Mac e/s FICTION)


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the swatches!!!


----------



## red (Jun 3, 2008)

a little shopping at Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shu Uemura ME 450 Green (an olive green metal e/s with gold) absolutely to die for, as with any Shu e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(best seen in the swatch next to Mac Pro piggy White)

















samples they sent ...


----------



## red (Jun 3, 2008)

at the Estee Lauder Company store, picked these two beauties up for $10 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac *Blackberry* (matte) & *Sketch* (velvet)


----------



## red (Jun 5, 2008)

Prescriptives e/s Colorscope Eye Color, in *PLUM NOIR *(limited edition in the Summer 2008 collection)

(sold only in the pan for $14, the palette is about $7 which includes 3 magnets, the sponge applicator and little useless brush ;-)

I ordered the pan and palette separate so I could get two samples of the mascara 

This color is drop dead gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (swatched over UDPP)

















btw, I depotted my Shu Uemura e/s in this palette and saved a bunch of money, as the shu palettes costs like $32 ;-)
there's some glue residue on the magnet left from the bottom of the shu pans, which I'll remove with alcohol.


----------



## red (Jun 14, 2008)

Top row:

Bell-Bottom Blue
Blue Brown
Blue Storm
Coco
Cocomotion
Copperized
Deep Blue Green
Entremauve

Middle row:

Fairy Lite
Frost
Golder’s Green
Gold Stroke
Green (frost)
Lovely Lily
Mauvement

Bottom row:

Pinked Mauve
Pink Opal
Revved-up
Quick Frost
Rose
Shimmer Time
Smoke Signal
Sunpepper
Your Ladyship (2 ½ fulls)

Charms: 2 maroons, vanilla, chartreuse

Plus (not in pic) Solar bits: Black Ore & Bronzescape

obviously, its been 2 1/2 years to get to this. I've swapped/sold the piggies I rarely used, or couldn't figure out why I got in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I deep-sixed pastorale & its brother (that pale blue powdery whatever is called).


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 15, 2008)

AWESOME collection!! You have a very good eye for the nicest things


----------



## red (Jun 15, 2008)

NOUBA Double Bubble e/s #65 
NOUBA Spicegold # 35 











grazie :-*


----------



## red (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_AWESOME collection!! You have a very good eye for the nicest things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you are a bad influence on me, going to report you to the Mac Police, for endangering my wallet


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG - more nice things!!! I LOVE green and these are gorgeous!!! Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL - hahaha, endangering your wallet..... you should see mine - and its partly your fault


----------



## red (Jul 4, 2008)

non-cosmetic, but still lots of fun
vintage shoes from the 40s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, in near mint condition, probably worn once in the house.

Purchased at an estate sale for $2, they fit perfectly


----------



## red (Jul 4, 2008)

oops forgot, today at Rite Aid, got a NYX palette Serengeti & Jesse's Girl eye dust in Famboyant

I think together I spent like $6.50 (the Nyx was on sale)


----------



## red (Jul 5, 2008)

SHU UEMURA *IR BROWN 810*


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

Rose gold looks gorgeous @[email protected]  Have you ever thought of getting brush metal?  It's similar but it looks more like a new penny.


----------



## red (Jul 10, 2008)

Mineralized blush *WARM SOUL*
(Sonic Chic Collection)
Mid tone beige with gold pearl


----------



## red (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been quiet ... but still doing a little bit of shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From Colour Forms: Pigments Royal Flush, Tea Time, Circa Plum
From Star Flash: Mink & Sable e/s

From the mother ship Estee Lauder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perfectionist (CP+) Peptide Serum for lines & wrinkles (1.7 oz .. went mega size for mega wrinkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

that's all for now 

pics are in the swatch threads.


----------



## red (Aug 16, 2008)

oops .. forgot a few things I got recently at the EL company store

another full of Your Ladyship piggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ($13.75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Mac blot powder in Light

and a Mac small makeup bag, I think I paid $10.50 don't remember.


----------



## Ciara (Aug 17, 2008)

nice haul ... not so itsy bitsy ..lol


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 17, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## red (Aug 21, 2008)

2 pigments from Overrich: Blonde's Gold & Heritage Rouge (pics to follow)

1 Smoke & Diamonds (+1 backup in case of earthwakes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

that's it for now.


----------



## red (Aug 23, 2008)

some pics from my tiny stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Smoke & Diamonds






Blonde's Gold






Heritage Rouge











then yesterday i bought Bobbi Brown's e/s in Gunmental


----------



## red (Aug 23, 2008)

almost done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear I'm done for 2008 ... yesterday I bought Chanel's e/s Bois Bleu (from the Fall '08 collection) -- its really gorgeous on


----------



## red (Sep 6, 2008)

just purchased a new supply of jars from my favorite jar pusher, TKB trading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




these little gems are square, cute as can be, with choice of tops, black matte, shiny black, gold & silver.

i get all my jars from them, the highest quality (double-walled) and have a good seal.

here


----------



## red (Oct 25, 2008)

Mac pigment Deckchair (received as gift from a crazy sexy Sicilian Specktrette)

Mac CCB Crushed Bougainvillea


----------



## red (Oct 25, 2008)

Kiko e/s #03 ( a dark matte beige )






here's the #03 applied on lid with the KIKO Volume Attraction mascara 











on crease I applied Mac e/s Magnetic Fields & Lorac e/s Sand to highlight.


----------



## red (Oct 25, 2008)

these 2 Kiko e/s received as gift from another Italian Specktrette

Kiko # 12 & 84

dupes of Mac Femme Noir (if I recall correctly) & Suspicion


----------



## red (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been really good, not to much shopping, just "a few things" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac Pro pigment WHITE, its being discoutinued so I picked up a full. They only had 3 left at the Pro store in NY. (I think the pro pigment White is MUCH nicer than Vanilla, doesn't have that pink in it, and its not so pearly white)

Mac CLEANSE OFF Oil
Great not only to remove makeup, but to clean up make-up mistakes (a drop on a Q-tip does the trick), and most of all to clean your brushes!!!

I asked for 2 sample jars, and they were so nice to give them to me


----------



## red (Dec 14, 2008)

FLIRT! blush in HEART THROB
sold at Kohl's for $12, with the friends and family discount, it came to something like $10.

Its a Nars Orgasm dupe, has the gold thing in it just like the Orgasm, read it right here on Specktra, thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's really highly pigmented, so need to go easy with the brush, learned the hard way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















FLIRT! is part of Estee Lauder brands.


----------



## red (Dec 14, 2008)

plus at the Estee Lauder Company store, got a Blacktrack fluidline for $10.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 had an orgasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 given I have never seen Blacktrack there 

picked up another Mac 272 brush, same place, that was $16.50

i thinkk that's it (for now)


----------



## red (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Penultimate Eyeliner (Chill Collection)






Mont Black & Après-ski (Chill Collection)





Richmetal Highlighter (Colour Forms Collection) DARK INFLUENCE

Matte2 eyeshadow in Poison Pen






swatch of both alone and together


----------



## red (Jan 16, 2009)

Ben Nye e/s Lumiere Grande





Royal Purple, Amethyst, Cosmic Violet









to make eyeliner out of pigments/eyeshadows





you can check out all my latest hauls here until I get a chance to post everything ;-)


----------



## red (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll put it here since its indirectly part of my haul. I purchased a Mac Naked piggy, and pressed some into a pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used an Urban Decay empty pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




recycling is good my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










once it was totally dried, I cleaned up the residue.

bottom





thanks to a buddy from far away who inspired me ... :-*


----------



## red (Mar 7, 2009)

have been quiet, but still shopping hee hee

from Hello Kitty: piggy Milk, Lucky Tom palette, mini bag

at the mac pro in Rome: Piggy Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and another blot powder in Light

from Chanel, the 2 new e/s from the Spring 2009 collection: Magic Night & Liberty

from the Chanel boutique (can't get it anywhere else), the LE nailpolish ($30 yikes) from the Moscow collection. 

FEU DE RUSSIE (I thank the lovey lady who did the swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






i thank Jojoba for her swatches of the eyeshadows, which got me to buy them


----------



## red (Mar 7, 2009)

here's my Lucky Tom palette






Milk Piggy


----------



## red (Mar 7, 2009)

while I'm at it ... 

Mac 226 brush






from my boyfriend, Mac 187 brush











from the MUFE boutique, the brush holder


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_Prescriptives e/s Colorscope Eye Color, in *PLUM NOIR *(limited edition in the Summer 2008 collection)

(sold only in the pan for $14, the palette is about $7 which includes 3 magnets, the sponge applicator and little useless brush ;-)

I ordered the pan and palette separate so I could get two samples of the mascara 

This color is drop dead gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (swatched over UDPP)

















btw, I depotted my Shu Uemura e/s in this palette and saved a bunch of money, as the shu palettes costs like $32 ;-)
there's some glue residue on the magnet left from the bottom of the shu pans, which I'll remove with alcohol.




_

 

Is this purple from Prescriptives or Shu Umera? And what is the name of this purple?

Thanks so much!


----------



## choosychick (Mar 13, 2009)

Crimsonette looks like a must-have!


----------



## red (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_Is this purple from Prescriptives or Shu Umera? And what is the name of this purple?

Thanks so much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the purple PLUM NOIR (an LE) is Prescriptives, all others are Shu Uemura


----------



## red (Mar 15, 2009)

at the Mac Pro on Friday I picked up:

Studio Sculpt foundation in NW20 (sorry I didn't take the pic)

Shadestick Sugarsweet Collection "Lemon Chiffon"






Set Powder (pro product) "DUSTY ROSE"











Paintpot "GIRL FRIENDLY"






Paintstick (pro product) "RICH PURPLE"





at Mac (macys) I picked up 

Cremesheen Glass "Partial to Pink"


----------



## red (Mar 15, 2009)

On its way, because I forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mac pro blush "DIRTY PLUM" refill pan.

I rather pay the $7 shipping charges, then go back and spend another $100 LOL
it's a dangerous place that Pro store ... if you've been there you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

Set powder in Dusty Rose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





......


----------



## red (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah that Dusty Rose is so sheer, like a veil on your face. The pro store was out of it for a while. I really like it. Beats paying those high prices for T. LeClerc. This set powder is also available in a lilac, a yellow, and a white. It's on the pro site if you want to check it out.


----------



## red (Apr 5, 2009)

got it as a gift from a specktrette, came with a note "because you know i love you lucie!"

I've died and gone to mac heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















thanks my friend


----------



## red (Apr 5, 2009)

Mac blush PRISM and DIRTY PLUM (pro color)


----------



## red (Apr 5, 2009)

Urban Decay BOOK OF SHADOWS (LE)


----------



## red (Apr 5, 2009)

Jelly Pong Pong faux leather palette (got in on cherryculture for $5)

fits MUFE & STILA pans





first two e/s are MUFE, last is Stila Kitten


----------



## red (Apr 10, 2009)

OPI: *You Don't Know Jacques*

found this pic on the web





Make Up For Ever *Scultping Blush #16*
Fard a Joues Poudre (powder blush)


----------



## red (Apr 18, 2009)

Tiny haul, mac paint BASE LIGHT
(I found this to be prettier than the Lemon Chiffon shadestick -- so i swapped that and got 2 of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

here it is on, live and unplugged, natural light outside. Eyeliner Shiseido.
Just recently bought the eyeliner brush, from CROWN, # IB113 (I think it was like $2.50)


----------

